

Ask HN: Open source social dashboard (buffer, hootsuite alternative)? - audessuscest


======
zinssmeister
I'm pretty happy with buffer, its light weight and gets the job done for me.
We use it to power [https://ivyleads.co](https://ivyleads.co) and it's very
reliable.

~~~
audessuscest
thanks, I know about buffer but i'm looking for an open source alternative

